# RCI Lowest MF $ per TPU received



## Sandy VDH (Jan 21, 2019)

I am using RCI less and less, but I have yet to give up on the 1 remaining property I keep in RCI because of the TPUs received for the MF $ I pay.  I realize this may vary slightly from year to year based on MF and changing TPUs.  But using 2019 data this is what I have. 

I have a dual listed II/RCI and RCI Points points resort that I pay $450 in MF and I receive 27 TPUs for.  So I pay $16.67 per TPU.

What is your MF Cost per TPU you receive?  ($MF/#TPUs)


What is the best out there in terms of MF vs TPUs received.


----------



## jackio (Jan 22, 2019)

My best one is about $11 per TPU. It used to be $8 but the maintenance fees rose and RCI dropped the value. I used to get 50 but it’s down to 41.


----------



## kenojg (Jan 22, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am using RCI less and less, but I have yet to give up on the 1 remaining property I keep in RCI because of the TPUs received for the MF $ I pay.  I realize this may vary slightly from year to year based on MF and changing TPUs.  But using 2019 data this is what I have.
> 
> I have a dual listed II/RCI and RCI Points points resort that I pay $450 in MF and I receive 27 TPUs for.  So I pay $16.67 per TPU.
> 
> ...


so i have two studio's in Colorado Silvercreek...   my rate had been about $25 per, which over the years with MF rising and trade value lowering, is now close to $30..    I always felt the $25 was pretty good , and  when RCI went to TPU I got a lot more trades per TS via last 30 days.  What resort do you guys have? and MF?


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have an Avenue Plaza in NOLA MF $780. TPU's is 40. Comes out to $19.50 a point.

We go to this resort every third year.


----------



## elaine (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a summer 3br 4th of July week at hhi. Imho it gets lower tpu than it should at 36-38. Fees are $24. But I can pfd it for 78k, which I think is a better value. We bought to use and never traded originally. Now we always trade. I’m glad that I at least have a decent trading option.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2019)

jackio said:


> My best one is about $11 per TPU. It used to be $8 but the maintenance fees rose and RCI dropped the value. I used to get 50 but it’s down to 41.


what resort/season/size/MF if you do not mind sharing


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jan 22, 2019)

The tpu on my Blue Whale week depends on what week you reserve and deposit into RCI. The maintenance on the week is $596 and it looks like I got 38 tpu on the deposit from last year (August week). Which is around $15.50 per point. If you reserve the highest demand summer weeks I believe RCI still gives 50 tpu (June & July weeks) for a Blue Whale studio. So the cost would be even lower. 
I have 116 points sitting in RCI now after making two exchanges in 2019. So I'm getting more points than I need from the deposits...Much nicer than the old week-for-week exchanges I used to get from my Blue Whale weeks. RCI is making a TON more money than they used to since they're getting multiple $239 exchange fees from me rather than only one per year, and they're getting quite a few fees when I need to combine the points to keep from losing the oldest every few years.


----------



## elaine (Jan 22, 2019)

My parents had orange lakes Christmas week and got 58 tpu. They still have 150 tpu to use up! We “share” their tpus to assist them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 22, 2019)

Presidential Villas at Plantation is about the best value I have seen, and it's a great resort.  Fees are about $920, TPU's are 60 for the 3 bedroom, when locking that off to two separate units.  It used to be much better.  I used to get 101 TPU's for one particular week each year, but now there are about 10 weeks of the summer that get the same number of TPU's. 

But my weeks are now in points.  I converted them years ago.  I think the value is pretty good at around 1 cent per point, some higher, some slightly lower in value.  A week 24 is higher than week 23.  24 gets around 104K, a week 23 gets 88.5K.  

But any deeded summer week can book weeks 20-38, prime summer season.  You can choose a week to deposit, once you pay your fees.  Every now and then, Plantation Resort will choose a week for you to deposit, and it's never 24-32, it's usually a fringe summer deposit.  I used to call to tell them what week I want to deposit, and they would just deposit some random week.  You cannot let them do that. 

The TUG mantra has always been to get RCI points at around 1 cent in MF's.  No one has changed that in the 14 years I have been here.  I find that so odd.  Inflation should pay a part. 

If Hilton and DVC go to RCI, it would serve RCI/Wyndham right.  They have reduced trading power for almost everything.

We do plan to keep RCI until our TPU's are gone.  You wouldn't believe how many we have left.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 22, 2019)

If I were to deposit it to RCI, my Quarter House unit would get 41 TPUs for $626 in maintenance fees - $15.26 per TPU.



Bailey#1 said:


> I have an Avenue Plaza in NOLA MF $780. TPU's is 40. Comes out to $19.50 a point.



Interestingly, when I searched my Avenue Plaza 1 bedroom it was only showing 31 to 35 TPUs for various weeks through 2020, and not the 40 referenced by Bailey.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 22, 2019)

scootr5 said:


> If I were to deposit it to RCI, my Quarter House unit would get 41 TPUs for $626 in maintenance fees - $15.26 per TPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, when I searched my Avenue Plaza 1 bedroom it was only showing 31 to 35 TPUs for various weeks through 2020, and not the 40 referenced by Bailey.


If you have a floating week look at Christmas week 2019.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 22, 2019)

Bailey#1 said:


> If you have a floating week look at Christmas week 2019.



That would do it - the unexplained RCI AVP oddity that there are some weeks that get higher TPUs that Mardis Gras or Jazz Fest...


----------



## jackio (Jan 22, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> what resort/season/size/MF if you do not mind sharing



I have a studio at Sand Pebbles, Solana Beach, CA.  The MF are in the low $400's.  I book a good week 2 years in advance and deposit about 1 year in advance.  The 2020 week will get 41 TPU but I am spoiled because I used to get 50 TPU for $350 MF back in the day.

I am thinking of depositing the 2020 week into II, which shows the week as the highest demand, but I would  have to upgrade from studio for the extra fee, and I'm not sure what kinds of trades I can get since it is a standard resort.
I am backed up with RCI TPUs so I might give it a shot.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2019)

jackio said:


> I have a studio at Sand Pebbles, Solana Beach, CA.  The MF are in the low $400's.  I book a good week 2 years in advance and deposit about 1 year in advance.  The 2020 week will get 41 TPU but I am spoiled because I used to get 50 TPU for $350 MF back in the day.
> 
> I am thinking of depositing the 2020 week into II, which shows the week as the highest demand, but I would  have to upgrade from studio for the extra fee, and I'm not sure what kinds of trades I can get since it is a standard resort.
> I am backed up with RCI TPUs so I might give it a shot.


What is the difference in TPUs when you deposit that early in RCI vs few months before? I am about to close on a week with the first usage April 2019 so we are getting  closer to the check in date.  I am wondering if I should instead deposit it in Interval where i at least have Vistana priority that may make a difference. The week is Sheraton Vistana Resort and it trades in both.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> What is the difference in TPUs when you deposit that early in RCI vs few months before? I am about to close on a week with the first usage April 2019 so we are getting  closer to the check in date.  I am wondering if I should instead deposit it in Interval where i at least have Vistana priority that may make a difference. The week is Sheraton Vistana Resort and it trades in both.


I think i know the answer now, less then 90 days you lose 20% of the TPU, between 30-14 days you get 45%  of the TPU s only.


----------



## A.Win (Jan 22, 2019)

I feel that $20 or less per TPU is quite good. My guess is that most resorts are probably $25-$35 per TPU. The best deal is to find an owner with excessive TPUs that expire soon. They will generally give you a really good deal. I like Vacation Villages TPUs because they offer the exchange discount. I am always running out of those and I can always use more of them.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 5, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> I think i know the answer now, less then 90 days you lose 20% of the TPU, between 30-14 days you get 45%  of the TPU s only.



Your resort will have a schedule and I think it's across the board.  All I remember is if it's 9 months or longer it is full value.  So my one fixed week in February, that I use as a trader,  I will call them in the next month or so to prepay 2020 mfs.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 9, 2019)

For RCI TPUs, I use my Christmas Mountain Village UDI. This is a very unusual type of ownership where extra weeks can be booked on short notice, if there is availability, just by paying a housekeeping fee. I just use extra, last-minute weeks for RCI deposits, not the more valuable weeks that can be rented or are valuable in II. I generally get around 11 TPU per week, and the housekeeping fee used to only be around $65. Now, the housekeeping fee has shot up to $137.99. I now don't always bother booking as many weeks as I can. With the price now about $12.50 per TPU (counting only the housekeeping fee), I would rather trade in II or in RCI Points.

I pay $1300 per year for my UDI in addition to housekeeping fees. The UDI is deeded as three weeks a year, but I can easily get seven weeks, including three or four red weeks. If I used my Christmas Mountain Village UDI just to generate RCI TPus, the cost would be maybe $20 per TPU. But, it makes more sense to deposit only the last minute off-season weeks into RCI Weeks, and find better uses for more valuable weeks. 

Cindy, I agree that 1 cent per RCI Point is now hard to find. I'd be interested in hearing what people are paying for points. I do have an RCI Points week where fees are right about 1 cent per point, but it only provides 81,000 points every two years. I can deposit my Christmas Mountain Village UDI weeks into points-for-deposit, and that is still a pretty good deal.

Jackio, I think your Sand Pebbles cost per TPU is the lowest so far on this thread. 



A.Win said:


> I feel that $20 or less per TPU is quite good. My guess is that most resorts are probably $25-$35 per TPU. The best deal is to find an owner with excessive TPUs that expire soon. They will generally give you a really good deal. I like Vacation Villages TPUs because they offer the exchange discount. I am always running out of those and I can always use more of them.


How does the Vacation Village exchange discount work? Also, I am interested in hearing what rate you are finding for transferred TPUs.


----------



## Panina (Feb 9, 2019)

I never look for the lowest mf $ per tpu received especially if it’s a resort I will use most of the time. 

If it is a resort for trading I get a strong trading unit that is affiliated with II.  I find RCI fluctuates too much and tpu value today that is good can be bad a few months from now.  I know it happened to a few I had and the resorts were still prime area, prime time and  well maintained.  

I find II is more consistent with trade value and more fair with trades.  Getting accommodation certificates at times for depositing as well as free accommodation certificates at various times throughout the year let’s you get multiple weeks for your one deposit, a reason some prefer RCI, II just does it differently.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 9, 2019)

JudyS said:


> Cindy, I agree that 1 cent per RCI Point is now hard to find. I'd be interested in hearing what people are paying for points. I do have an RCI Points week where fees are right about 1 cent per point, but it only provides 81,000 points every two years. I can deposit my Christmas Mountain Village UDI weeks into points-for-deposit, and that is still a pretty good deal.



GrandView in Las Vegas 2 bedroom weeks for 98,000 points costing $850 in maintenance fees come up pretty often on eBay.  I recently purchased 2 of those for RCI points usage.  It's worked well so far.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 10, 2019)

Woodstone at Massanutten 4 BR gets 137,000 points for $850.  Also gets the Vacation Village exchange rate.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 10, 2019)

Regal Vistas (also Massanutten) summer weeks 4 br get 178,000 points for $985.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Regal Vistas (also Massanutten) summer weeks 4 br get 178,000 points for $985.


That is a great deal.  I wish I needed more, but I definitely do not.  I may sell some of my weeks, at this point in time.  I have always been that person who pays fees way ahead, and this time, I have been struggling with the cash to pay all of them by the 31st of January, when most are due now.  My Disney fees are the only ones I have left to pay, and so I will put those on my credit card, just as soon as the statement closes for this month. 

What have I done???


----------



## JudyS (Feb 11, 2019)

Eric B said:


> Woodstone at Massanutten 4 BR gets 137,000 points for $850.  Also gets the Vacation Village exchange rate.





tschwa2 said:


> Regal Vistas (also Massanutten) summer weeks 4 br get 178,000 points for $985.


These good deals are not helping me resist my urge to buy more timeshares!

Are these resorts still in developer sales? Sometimes MFs are subsidized during developer sales, which can lead to steep increases later.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Woodstone is not being subsidized.  It think Regal Vistas has a provision where the developer can still subsidize but have not for the 2019 and 2018.  They are still selling the conversions for thousands so there aren't that many summer converted points resales available.


----------



## GPLACERS (May 6, 2019)

I own at Lifetime in Hawaii, a Studio that sleeps 4 on Oahu, Maintenance fees are $570 and Last two weeks in December get 53 TPU's in RCI.  This resort is selling ownership weeks for just $1,000 per week, buy 2 weeks get 1 free.  A bonus is the resort has a newsletter classifieds section where you can get additional weeks.  Owners place ads looking for someone to rent their use year week and all you do is pay their Maintenance fees directly to the Timeshare office.  Then you can choose your week and deposit it into RCI.   Resort is also one of the few resorts on Oahu that have Free Parking!

I am a Worldmark owner, and this Lifetime in Hawaii gets me into many Worldamrk Resorts in RCI for under $500 per week, whereas if I would of booked through the Worldmark website I would of paid $900 for the week easily.


----------



## OldGuy (May 6, 2019)

elaine said:


> My parents had orange lakes Christmas week and got 58 tpu.



I'm _chuckling_ because _back in the day _our last OLCC exchange was a 3-bedroom in the East Village Christmas week, even up.  Now it would take 3 deposits.

 (chuckle)
- - - - - -
Funny, though, although I should be pissed (still) I am still on friendly terms with the RCI person who told me, "You're gonna like what's coming," in advance of TPUs being rolled out.

Doing more than ever, for more, with RCI, and not using a single TPU.

Life is like a box of chocolates.  You never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 7, 2019)

Down to one timeshare- Peekn'Peak's Greenwood Forest in western NY state. Week 26 gave me 47 TPUs with my most recent deposit and my annual maintenance fee is $335. Cost per TPU=$7.13.

My RCI membership expires in 2026 thanks to a deal we got when we bought a South Africa timeshare in the early 2000s. Doubt I will renew it.


----------



## OldGuy (May 7, 2019)

beejaybeeohio said:


> My RCI membership expires in 2026 thanks to a deal we got when we bought a South Africa timeshare in the early 2000s. Doubt I will renew it.



Why?

Would you not want to continue vacationing, to the same places, for about $300/week . . . total . . . . no deposits required?


----------



## JMNY (Sep 8, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Regal Vistas (also Massanutten) summer weeks 4 br get 178,000 points for $985.


I'm looking at a couple of options in Massanutten at The Summit. From what I understand, they're both floating week units, and they get about 40 to 50 TPU in RCI. Can you explain a ballpark of what I can expect that to convert to for a trade? Is 40 or 50 TPU enough to trade into a 2 or 3 bedroom in Orlando, or other more popular places? Still new to all of this and trying to figure it all out.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 8, 2021)

JMNY said:


> I'm looking at a couple of options in Massanutten at The Summit. From what I understand, they're both floating week units, and they get about 40 to 50 TPU in RCI. Can you explain a ballpark of what I can expect that to convert to for a trade? Is 40 or 50 TPU enough to trade into a 2 or 3 bedroom in Orlando, or other more popular places? Still new to all of this and trying to figure it all out.


In order to get than many tpu's you would need to deposit as two separate deposits.  There would then be a fee to combine them again.  You would want to make sure you have a 1-52 float week and a 4 BR.  There are some lower seasons and some 2 BR's that have the same MF in summit.  You would have to prepay the MF's at least 6-12 months in advance to be able to reserve one of the better weeks.  If you want week 52 you almost have to prepay 18-24 months in advance most years.   30 is probably enough tpu's to trade into most 2-3 bedrooms in Orlando most of the year.  Weeks 51 and 52 are sometimes in the 40-50 range.


----------



## JMNY (Sep 8, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> In order to get than many tpu's you would need to deposit as two separate deposits.  There would then be a fee to combine them again.  You would want to make sure you have a 1-52 float week and a 4 BR.  There are some lower seasons and some 2 BR's that have the same MF in summit.  You would have to prepay the MF's at least 6-12 months in advance to be able to reserve one of the better weeks.  If you want week 52 you almost have to prepay 18-24 months in advance most years.   30 is probably enough tpu's to trade into most 2-3 bedrooms in Orlando most of the year.  Weeks 51 and 52 are sometimes in the 40-50 range.


Thank you. I've been reading a lot about this stuff lately, and it seems that the best trade values at Massanutten are the high season Regal Vista 4 BR units, but I haven't seen those come up at all since I've been looking. One of the Summit units I'm looking at is a 1-52 float and 4 BR. The other is a fixed week red season 4 BR. If I pull the trigger on it, I'm inclined to go for the 1-52 float week since that seems like a more flexible option, which we need. Massanutten seems to have better trade value than the Grand View in Vegas, which is the other place I've been looking at since we do like to go out to the desert as often as we can. MFs seem to be comparable between the two, and VA is a lot closer to home for when we just want to have a place to drive to, so it is the front runner right now. I've just had some concerns about some complaints I've been reading from owners at Massanutten about recent issues and changes there, but I'll be visiting the resort in a couple of weeks to stay with a friend at their timeshare so I can see for myself how it is.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2021)

Val Chatelle is 23 for a summer week at about $860 in MF's, making it quite expensive, but I do use the summer weeks in RCI because I get some good value in weeks with my 3 summer weeks.  It's been a great way to use them because we don't go much to Val Chatelle anymore.  I kind of got tired of Frisco/ Breck.  We have owned for 38 years.  Thank goodness for RCI.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 8, 2021)

Free advice, part 1 (for those _new to timesharing): _Do not buy anything that you primarily intend to trade.

Free advice, part 2 (for those with more experience): Rather than look for the absolute best $/TPU values for a trader, look for weeks that have some intrinsic value which also have good $/TPU values.

I don't think anyone needs to own at Massanutten to stay there, even in a nicer, larger unit; and even in high season. It practically defines the term "over-built." What's more, I don't think many people think of Massanutten as their first and best vacation option over all of the options out there. Yes, there is skiing, but there is better skiing at lots of other places if you are willing to get on a plane, so it only caters to the (still sizeable) mid-Atlantic population. For summer? I bet the Smokies out-draw the Blue Ridge mountains even for the mid-Atlantic crowd, and both are drive-to if you are talking about a week.

Why does this matter? As long as the $/TPU ratios are good, it doesn't. You will get good value out of it, and if you no longer want to use it yourself, you can find another TUGger who will take it off your hands. But, _if the $/TPU ratio changes materially_, you could easily be stuck with an albatross that you don't really want to use, can't easily rent for the MFs, and have trouble unloading.

Buying a week that is more attractive overall gives you better exit options if it no longer works as an efficient trader. That might be worth doing even if the $/TPU isn't quite as attractive. We here at TUG can sometimes get over-enamored of the "very best deal" but sometimes all you need is a really _good_ deal.

And, lest you think such a devaluation can't happen: RCI has gone through at least two major gobal re-valuations in the time I've owned timeshares. I will not be surprised if it happens again.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 8, 2021)

JMNY said:


> Thank you. I've been reading a lot about this stuff lately, and it seems that the best trade values at Massanutten are the high season Regal Vista 4 BR units, but I haven't seen those come up at all since I've been looking. One of the Summit units I'm looking at is a 1-52 float and 4 BR. The other is a fixed week red season 4 BR. If I pull the trigger on it, I'm inclined to go for the 1-52 float week since that seems like a more flexible option, which we need. Massanutten seems to have better trade value than the Grand View in Vegas, which is the other place I've been looking at since we do like to go out to the desert as often as we can. MFs seem to be comparable between the two, and VA is a lot closer to home for when we just want to have a place to drive to, so it is the front runner right now. I've just had some concerns about some complaints I've been reading from owners at Massanutten about recent issues and changes there, but I'll be visiting the resort in a couple of weeks to stay with a friend at their timeshare so I can see for myself how it is.



If you’re looking for one to trade with, IMHO The Colonies is a bit better than Massanutten IMHO.  I own both there (week 31 4 BR LO) and Woodstone at Massanutten (week 29, also 4 BR LO).  I get slightly more TPUs per 2 BR week deposit from The Colonies, though the program Massanutten typically runs for Trading Power Boosts (an extra expiring week on deposit in exchange for paying your MFs early) makes up for it.  What I prefer about The Colonies is that it’s dual-affiliated with RCI and II, so I can get access to higher quality resorts.


----------



## JMNY (Sep 8, 2021)

Eric B said:


> If you’re looking for one to trade with, IMHO The Colonies is a bit better than Massanutten IMHO.  I own both there (week 31 4 BR LO) and Woodstone at Massanutten (week 29, also 4 BR LO).  I get slightly more TPUs per 2 BR week deposit from The Colonies, though the program Massanutten typically runs for Trading Power Boosts (an extra expiring week on deposit in exchange for paying your MFs early) makes up for it.  What I prefer about The Colonies is that it’s dual-affiliated with RCI and II, so I can get access to higher quality resorts.


Thank you for that. I will add it to my list of places to check out.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 8, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Free advice, part 1 (for those _new to timesharing): _Do not buy anything that you primarily intend to trade.
> 
> Free advice, part 2 (for those with more experience): Rather than look for the absolute best $/TPU values for a trader, look for weeks that have some intrinsic value which also have good $/TPU values.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said but my brother and sister in law just spent a week in a 4 BR Woodstone unit at Massanutten with kids 9 and 12 and an 11 year old cousin plus her brother and sister in law and her grandmother - 5 adults and 3 children.  I was able to exchange in about a month prior and a week before back to school.  Exchange fee as an owner (or any VV affilliate owner) $159,  as an owner Massanutten lets me change the name on rci exchanges 1-2 times a year without making me pay the rci guest cert. The tpu's were 9 so I was able to use ones that I got for prepaying my MF's early. They happily paid the $198 resort fee for their unit when checking in.  Massanutten is under a 3 hour drive.  For an all in $500 vacation with room to spread out, it actually was their first choice of anything under $2000 for a larger family mid August vacation.  

I wouldn't want to own anything that I can't fairly easily rent out to at least cover MF's.  Massanutten has a long enough MF's track record that I can say within the next 5 years or so I can rent out a summer week without losing money if I choose not to deposit even with the resort fees.  Before the resort fees it was easy to rent out a summer week for $100-$200 above MF's for a unit that you could get for free.  

Regal Vistas MF's are up to $515 (plus $48 owner resort fee) if you own a 2 BR.  I can exchange in for a little less through weeks if there is a summer week available but sometimes using my week 29 or week 30 is more convenient than depositing.


----------



## MonicaOnVacation (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks! We've been thinking of buying something just for II trades as right now our resort only allows us access to RCI. I will add this to our list


Eric B said:


> If you’re looking for one to trade with, IMHO The Colonies is a bit better than Massanutten IMHO.  I own both there (week 31 4 BR LO) and Woodstone at Massanutten (week 29, also 4 BR LO).  I get slightly more TPUs per 2 BR week deposit from The Colonies, though the program Massanutten typically runs for Trading Power Boosts (an extra expiring week on deposit in exchange for paying your MFs early) makes up for it.  What I prefer about The Colonies is that it’s dual-affiliated with RCI and II, so I can get access to higher quality resorts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2021)

Eric B said:


> If you’re looking for one to trade with, IMHO The Colonies is a bit better than Massanutten IMHO.  I own both there (week 31 4 BR LO) and Woodstone at Massanutten (week 29, also 4 BR LO).  I get slightly more TPUs per 2 BR week deposit from The Colonies, though the program Massanutten typically runs for Trading Power Boosts (an extra expiring week on deposit in exchange for paying your MFs early) makes up for it.  What I prefer about The Colonies is that it’s dual-affiliated with RCI and II, so I can get access to higher quality resorts.


That's great advice.


----------



## JMNY (Sep 13, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> In order to get than many tpu's you would need to deposit as two separate deposits.  There would then be a fee to combine them again.  You would want to make sure you have a 1-52 float week and a 4 BR.  There are some lower seasons and some 2 BR's that have the same MF in summit.  You would have to prepay the MF's at least 6-12 months in advance to be able to reserve one of the better weeks.  If you want week 52 you almost have to prepay 18-24 months in advance most years.   30 is probably enough tpu's to trade into most 2-3 bedrooms in Orlando most of the year.  Weeks 51 and 52 are sometimes in the 40-50 range.


I'm still looking around, and I've been trying to find a chart or table or something for TPU values for resorts, and I can't seem to find anything. I've recently seen a week 29 4 bedroom at the Summit at Massanutten, and I'm wondering if there's enough value there to go for it, but I can't see how many TPU that would get, or how many TPU I would need to trade into a couple of other resorts we would want to go to in FL, Vegas, or the islands. Is there somewhere I can see that information? I'm not currently a member of RCI or any other timeshare ownership.


----------



## escanoe (Sep 13, 2021)

JMNY said:


> I'm still looking around, and I've been trying to find a chart or table or something for TPU values for resorts, and I can't seem to find anything. I've recently seen a week 29 4 bedroom at the Summit at Massanutten, and I'm wondering if there's enough value there to go for it, but I can't see how many TPU that would get, or how many TPU I would need to trade into a couple of other resorts we would want to go to in FL, Vegas, or the islands. Is there somewhere I can see that information? I'm not currently a member of RCI or any other timeshare ownership.



Week 29 at Summit would yield 19 TPU for each side (both partial and full) for 2022. My bet is if you hold out you may find something (in time) for a better ratio at $0 sales price. I would try to get a prime the Colonies, Vacation Village Williamsburg, Woodstone, or Regal Vistas. They may cost something, but not that much for a weeks contract.


----------



## Great3 (Sep 15, 2021)

JMNY said:


> I'm still looking around, and I've been trying to find a chart or table or something for TPU values for resorts, and I can't seem to find anything. I've recently seen a week 29 4 bedroom at the Summit at Massanutten, and I'm wondering if there's enough value there to go for it, but I can't see how many TPU that would get, or how many TPU I would need to trade into a couple of other resorts we would want to go to in FL, Vegas, or the islands. Is there somewhere I can see that information? I'm not currently a member of RCI or any other timeshare ownership.



Yeah, this information won't be published anywhere, you need to have an RCI account, and even so, you can't sit thru and go thru every single resort for every single week to find out the TPU trading power for the best resorts, that would be information overload.  Plus each resort has it's own rules on how deposits to RCI works.

See this thread for idea of other Resort's TPUs that been discussed:  How can you determine TPU... | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com) 

Great3


----------

